
Click the Button - laraspan
https://codepen.io/bnhovde/full/OJLYGKx
======
laraspan
Not mine, credit to [https://codepen.io/bnhovde](https://codepen.io/bnhovde)

------
forgotmypw
Amazing amount of polish, several nice details that made me laugh more than
once! Nice work!

